# Errors after upgrading cyrus-sasl

## Olis

Hello,

cyrus-sasl-2.1.25-r3 went stable and I upgraded from v2.1.23-r6.

Since the upgrade I get the following errors in message.log:

```
2012-12-01T18:44:00.315609+01:00 frodo imap[9745]: SQL engine 'mysql' not supported

2012-12-01T18:44:00.315626+01:00 frodo imap[9745]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

2012-12-01T18:44:43.957443+01:00 frodo lmtpunix[9763]: SQL engine 'mysql' not supported

2012-12-01T18:44:43.957450+01:00 frodo lmtpunix[9763]: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available
```

I re-emerged postfix (v2.9.4) and cyrus-imapd (v2.4.16), but this didn't help. I'm not using mysql:

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23-r6  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm java pam ssl urandom -authdaemond -kerberos -mysql -ntlm_unsupported_patch -openldap -postgres -sample -srp" 

[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/postfix-2.9.4  USE="berkdb mbox pam sasl sqlite ssl -cdb -doc -dovecot-sasl -hardened -ldap -ldap-bind -memcached -mysql -nis -postgres (-selinux) -vda" 

[ebuild   R   ] net-mail/cyrus-imapd-2.4.16  USE="berkdb pam sieve snmp sqlite ssl tcpd -afs -kerberos -mysql -nntp -postgres -replication" 
```

So why does it complain about mysql? Do I have to use mysql in cyrus-sasl 2.1.25?

----------

